# Easiyo Drinking Yoghurt?



## pippin (Feb 12, 2011)

I am caring for my dad with TY2 diabetes. His diet was always very healthy although since diagnosis I have realised even though sweets/chocolates/cakes weren't part of his normal diet the hidden sugars are very important to watch now.

I always made Easiyo although now I only use the natural one after checking the labels I found a difference in carbs/sugars in the natural ones within the range.
Thankfully Lakeland took the flavours back which I had bought.

I have 2 boxes of the drinking Yoghurt which I bought online so can't take them back. He wouldn't be drinking a full glass of these, only the smallest amount to take tablets in the morning (not tablets for diabetes) he literally only has a few teaspoons not even as much as those tiny bottles of Yakult. I am really aware of his sugars now even though he hasn't been given any medication (yet) I think I am more restrictive than the dietician! We don't see her again until May. 
I really need advice if I can still make these to use them up or would I be best to find someone without diabetes who could use the drinks 

He doesn't have fruit juices or any diet drinks, only water or tea. I don't want to make things worse by letting him have the tiny drink with his tablets. Hope someone can advise, thank you


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Pippin.

I'm a T1, so not strictly qualified to advise, but I wouldn't worry overly about a small amount of yoghurt.

I've recently been havign natural yoghurt with breakfast and it slows down the carb release quite nicely, so I would guess a slightly sweetened one wouldn't be too much of a problem and, in the grand scheme of things, it wouldn't be a large enough hit to cause problems.

Hope someone with more relevant experience can offer advice too.

Rob


----------



## pippin (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Rob
I will keep watch if anyone knows TY2 advice on this although I appreciate your input. I am tending to be very strict although there's no way I would let him have even 25ml. It's just enough to take his tablets rather than cold water so early in the morning. If it has to be water then I will take that on board  
Dr is still running rests as his levels were marginal but if I can help to keep him off more medication I will heed all advice. 

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2011)

Does he take the tablets after other food? If so, the yoghurt drink would only have a very marginal effect in the quantites you describe - a gentle walk would counter it for most people.

It's very common to feel very restrictive to begin with, and this is a good thing as it gets you learning about food and how it works in relation to diabetes (along with a number of other factors! ). I was exactly the same, giving away lots of food I had stored in my fridge and cupboards to neighbours. Eventually, I have learned what I can tolerate and what needs to be an occasional treat. I now find that my palate has changed so even when I want to be naughty I find myself reading packaging and picking the healthiest!

With you backing him up so admirably I am sure he will learn to manage his diabetes successfully


----------



## pippin (Feb 13, 2011)

Many thanks! Apologies for only getting back now. My dad has breakfast straight after his tablets with the easiyo & would be active after that. I really appreciate how you have explained this as I am really paranoid about any sugar or foods which might affect his levels. I also gave away everything with sugar but them worried when I read about hidden sugars. I wasn't even going to let him have brown sauce & we are still unsure about marmalade the only thing he really misses as the bread is inclined to be dry for him. He only had a smidge of marmalade but the red alert (on my part!) it was a very bitter one still had sugar! 
I hope I can relax more when he gets the next blood tests. He doesn't have a sweet tooth, much prefers his dinner. I have bought Nairns low GI oatcakes & occasionally a Rich Tea or digestive (no chocolate) 

I really was worried about the drinking yoghurt. Thank you I am learning from each reply.


----------

